# Is there something similar to tongue bite with cigars?



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

So I'm really interested in jumping into the pipe hobby. I've been watching a ton of how-to videos and reading up on a ton of forums, even reading this Pipeman's Handbook that I found online. I'm just about to pull the trigger on it and am thinking about buying a starter pack on pipesandcigars.com (if anyone can point out some good ones, that'd be great!).

A question that I have is what exactly is tongue bite and how does it feel? I smoke cigars and was wondering if there was something similar to tongue bite when smoking cigars?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

That's an interesting question. Generally there are two different conditions that are given the term tongue bite. The first is when you puff to fast and burn your tongue with heat or the steam from the tobacco, the other is a reaction between the chemical makeup of the tobacco and the smoker. 

When smoking a cigar you usually don't smoke fast enough to burn your mouth, and I have not heard of anyone having an issue with cigar tobacco that could be considered tongue bite. This could be due to the difference in the leaf used, or the fermentation process.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Tongue bite sucks.
At its least, it makes your tongue feel a little like wet sandpaper
At its worst it's downright painful - like a bad sunburn on your tongue - and it hampers your sense of taste.

Mild tongue bite will go away in a day or so of not smoking a pipe at all.
Bad tongue bite may take a week or even more to heal.

Virginias and crappy aromatics seem to be the worst offenders. Lat bombs and English mixtures are typically easier on the tongue.

Than being said, I can only smoke 2 bowls max in a day (which is rare anyway) any more than that and I've got tongue bite and I don't care what tobacco it was. Some people can puff away all day and never get it though. Everybody's different it seems.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

no, there's not really something similar. the closest I've ever come to tongue bite while smoking a cigar is what I refer to as herf mouth....that feeling the day after a multi-cigar day where it feels like you need to shave your tongue. But that doesn't hurt, it's just annoying. Tongue bite HURTS. if you wonder if you're smoking a pipe too fast and are getting tongue bite take a drink of something. If it tingles or hurts you've got it. if not you're good to go.


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh wow, I didn't know it was something that could potentially be painful. Thanks for the insight fellas. 

I guess the only way for me to find out is to actually get to smoking a pipe.


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq (Jul 5, 2013)

Perhaps I'm doing something wrong, but often after a cigar the tip of my tongue is red and a bit sore. I just figured it was the heat and comes with the territory. And, I don't think I'm smoking too fast. Hmmm.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Str8ShooterEsq said:


> Perhaps I'm doing something wrong, but often after a cigar the tip of my tongue is red and a bit sore. I just figured it was the heat and comes with the territory. And, I don't think I'm smoking too fast. Hmmm.


Silly, you're putting the wrong end in you're mouth!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

In my experience there isn't anything comparable with cigars. Tongue bite feels like a match to the tongue- never had that happen with a stogie. We had a great thread around here several months ago that talked about how drinking something acidic while smoking can really help prevent tongue bite.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

purepoker said:


> Silly, you're putting the wrong end in you're mouth!


Bwahahaha!

<stifling sophomoric sex-joke replies...>


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

So I smoked my first bowl this past Saturday and experienced a little tongue bite. Nothing to turn me off, but enough for me to know what it is. The same afternoon, I went to an herrera esteli event at a local b&m, and had a cigar there. The same night, went over to a cousin's place and had a cigar that night. Both cigars, I smoked down to the nub and was able to feel the same feeling as the tongue bite from the pipe. With the cigars, it was when the smoke you're drawing in gets really hot and I found that it happened moreso when while you're drawing, you have your tongue pressed to the back of your mouth. So I laid my tongue flat while drawing and no tongue bite. 

But, all in all, I now know what tongue bite is. Tongue was bitten on Saturday....still feeling it this Monday morning. lol.


----------

